# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Microsoft Office 2013

## ViliX64

What it the easiest way, to run MS Office 2013? Is it better to use Wine (compatibility issues) or emulate Windows 7 (if yes, in what program?)?
Please do not tell me to use Libre Office, I just like xml documents..

----------


## nns2006

Both of option will not give you same functionality in terms of speed as in windows. Though you can run though wine but has speed and font rendering problem. 
Hopefully, you will find a solution. I would suggest you to run office2013 in windows and in Ubuntu use Libreoffice or lotus symphony. They are pretty good. Lotus has intutive header and toolbar style and very easy to accesible. But at the end it depends on you what you want. 
good luck.

----------


## ViliX64

I am just really used to Office series.. it is simple to use  :Smile:  but thanks for the help.. nn2006

----------


## Mark Phelps

> What it the easiest way, to run MS Office 2013? Is it better to use Wine (compatibility issues) or emulate Windows 7 (if yes, in what program?)?
> Please do not tell me to use Libre Office, I just like xml documents..


As can be seen from the WineHQ website page, Office 2013 is rated GARBAGE: 

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...ication&iId=31

If you really want to use that, you need to use it in MS Windows -- which means in Linux, installing Windows in a VM and installing Office 2013 there.

Sorry, but it takes a long time for CodeWeavers to figure out how to get the latest Office version working with Wine.

----------


## ViliX64

Ok, I will just get used to Libre of Lotus.

----------


## VeeDubb

If you don't need 2013, word and excel 2010 both work reasonably well through wine at this point.  I was able to install them via playonlinux fairly easily, and I've set them as the default applications on my system for opening docs and spreadsheets.  I love libre office, but at the end of the day, MS Office is simply a better product for my particular needs.

----------


## princesidney.

is it possible to install playonlinux and wine together?

----------


## VeeDubb

> is it possible to install playonlinux and wine together?


Absolutely.  Playonlinux is just a front end for wine that does handy things like set up indivdual wine prefixes, allow you to install multiple versions of wine, and automatically uses tested settings for tons of programs.  It was originally intended for games, and they still make up the majority of programs it lists, but there's a lot of non-gaming stuff in there as well.

----------

